# 34 inch entry door



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

My house was built in the late 1950s and has 34" exterior doors. Anyone found a good place to buy them? I was just going to get them at home depot as I have a gift card, but at least on the website they only show one all steel and we want one with some glass at the top.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

HD and the like can special order whatever you want, although I'd recommend going to a buuilding supply house in your area instead. You'll probably get a better price, selection, and deal with more knowledgeable people. Thermatru makes a nice door for the price and Provia makes a great door.


----------



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

Any rough price ranges for the brands you recommended? I'd probably just go with steel and primed door frame.


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

hjat you are looking for is not normally a stock item.

Go to your local HD and ask, they will answer the questions for you.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

In insulated steel, primed, it all depends on the style, but I'd guess that you can find something decent for a few hundred bucks. The only way you'll find cheaper is if it was a stocking size at one of the box stores, but nobody stocks much for the 34" size.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

All the cut down customer doors will usually come at a bit of a premium. 

Certainly there is not more material in it and the cost to make it is roughly the same. Something about the "custom" tag drives up the cost from suppliers though.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

I just re-read and noticed that you want to use your HD gift card. They can order you the door that you need even if they don't stock it.


----------

